# SE-R to Spec V Conversion (already searched)



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey guys-

well my parents came to me with the proposition of selling my B14 and getting me a new B15. i went to the dealership to check out the new '04 SE-R yesterday and .. i admit, it looks better in person than what people are saying and the interior is a BIG step up to my crappy grey B14 one.

anyway, they are refusing to let me get a spec-v because it costs a little too much (even though i offered to pay the difference) and because they don't know howto drive stick. they keep saying that if they need to use my car while i'm away at college, they won't be able to move it. anyway, i searched the forums already and i haven't been able to find if anyone has successfully changed an auto SE-R to a manual Spec V yet .. including ECU and other bits .. if anyone knows, all information is welcome

TIA


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

Or ... if i were to keep it auto, couldn't (theoretically) i take the manu-matic auto from the altima and ecu? wouldn't it bolt in giving me a sportier SE-R?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Im not sure but I do know swapping auto to manual is a pain in the ass and wallet.I think you should just get the manual and the next weekend take your parents to a Sams Club or High School parking lot and teach them to drive stick.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Im not sure what it take, but you might want to hit up some of the B15 boards. Try b15sentra.net and thevboard.com.


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

thx for the advice guys :thumbup:


----------



## AZ02SpecV (Dec 23, 2003)

dude i would def. teach ur parents how to drive stick. when i went shopping for this car....my one big requirement was that i have a stick. my mom's main requirement.....a warranty, go figure. so we compromised:thumbup: how old r u parents? didn't they ever drive a stick back in the day???


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

It is not worth it. Swapping tranny isint easy, and I can bet that it isnt easy to find one for ur car either unless you willing to settle for a 02/03 one. Not sure if the 03 tranny different from the 04.

Im pretty sure that you are not gonna plan to do it yourself, so you wont have to pay someone do it. Im guessing it will cost anywhere between $500-$1000 for the labor if you want the job done right.

You gonna get the badge too man..... :fluffy: 

So your parent are gonna buy you a car and they want you to get a auto because they needs to drive it too. You want to change it to a stick and that way they wont be able to drive the car?
I would give your parent a little more credit if they are gonna buy you a car.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yes... if my parents baught me a car, I would take whatever they offered. The only thing I find odd is this... "if they need to use my car while i'm away at college, they won't be able to move it"... I dunno about you, but I'm at college 8 months of the year... your parents are buying you a NEW car that you'll only have for 4 months a year?... oh and I thought all parents knew how to drive stick... werent like 90% of cars stick until like the mid 80's


----------

